# Where to stay in and around New Haven?



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm looking for an affordable (< $100 if possible) hotel in the New Haven vicinity. I'm looking for a place that is reasonably close to Yale Rep (which will also put it close to my son's apartment).
I know the price point is a bit of a challenge, but does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jack,

Try the Hyatt Place in Milford - around 10 mins away from Yale. And rate is approx $100 USD. What is your son studying at Yale if I might ask?

https://milford.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/place/index.jsp

Regards,

Karl


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

I always stay at the Courtyard-Yale, its right across the athletic building on campus and can be found on Hotwire most of the time.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Jack,
> 
> Try the Hyatt Place in Milford - around 10 mins away from Yale. And rate is approx $100 USD. What is your son studying at Yale if I might ask?
> 
> ...


Karl, sorry I didn't notice this to respond sooner. He's in the drama school in the Technical Design and Production department. He graduates in May with an MFA. (We've had our hotel reservations for graduation for months, fortunately.)


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

JohnHarvard said:


> I always stay at the Courtyard-Yale, its right across the athletic building on campus and can be found on Hotwire most of the time.


Thanks. I actually got a room at the Courtyard and I thought it was great. Reasonable rates, the room was nice, and very hard to beat the location.


----------



## SABACA4711 (Dec 31, 2008)

*hotels*



jackmccullough said:


> I'm looking for an affordable (< $100 if possible) hotel in the New Haven vicinity. I'm looking for a place that is reasonably close to Yale Rep (which will also put it close to my son's apartment).
> I know the price point is a bit of a challenge, but does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Stay close to down town the OMIN HOTEL nice place and safe those other places mention boarder bad areas. I work the N.H. area and dont recommend them...


----------

